# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  [VR] Angry Birds VR: Isle of Pigs

## Brice2010

Présentation:

En décembre 2009, la société de développement de jeux vidéos finlandaise Rovio trouvait le filon d'or à travers leur jeu IOS Angry Birds. Jeu au concept simple, addictif et abordable (tant par le principe que par le prix), le joueur est tactilement chargé de balancer à l'aide de son lance pierre différents sortes d'oiseaux afin de détruire tous les cochons verts d'un niveau. Ces derniers se compliquent bien entendu en intégrant des structures plus ou moins solides et orientent la tactique à adopter en disposant des bonus comme des caisses de TNT. Le 7 février 2019 est sorti la version VR du jeu: Angry Birds VR: l'île aux cochons. Il est disponible sur steam pour 12,50€ sur Oculus et HTC Vive.




Un oiseau migrateur ne se gratte que d'un côté:

La version VR du titre ne vient pas perturber vos habitudes: vous entamerez le jeu dans le menu principal qui vous présente les différents mondes (4) avec chacun leur univers propre (13 niveau et 1 boss par monde). Seul le premier est disponible d'emblée, et il faudra obtenir un certain nombre d'étoiles pour débloquer les suivants. Chaque monde est ainsi composé de plusieurs niveaux, que vous pourrez terminer en 1, 2 ou 3 étoiles suivant votre score. Comme dans les versions 2D, vous n'aurez plus qu'à catapulter les oiseaux sur les forteresses où se cachent les cochons en essayent de trouver le point sensible de la structure vous permettant de tout faire écrouler en un seul coup. Vous n'avez rien à faire: les oiseaux se chargent automatiquement dans votre lance pierre, vous n'avez plus qu'à saisir d'une main la lanière, à tirer, à viser en vous aidant du réticule qui affiche clairement la trajectoire, puis à relâcher. Le jeu ne comporte d'ailleurs pas pour le moment de mode gaucher. Il faudra alors inverser la manette de main si nécessaire.

Les différents munitions à plumes connues sont présentes:
- Red, le simple piaf rouge 
- Bomb, le gros noir qui a la capacité de s'autodétruire en explosant 
- Chuck, le jaune qui effectuera une accélération rectiligne à la simple pression d'une touche
- Blues, le bleu qui se scindera en 3 en appuyant sur une touche

L'ordre et le nombre de ces oiseaux sont fixe pour chaque niveau, ne vous permettant aucune modularité de façon à bien définir la difficulté de chaque niveau.



Du lard abstrait:

Le jeu se prête parfaitement à la position statique assise. Il est disposé dans chaque niveau des zones de téléportation possible afin de définir une nouvelle position de tir. Il suffit de regarder la position délimitée par une aura lumineuse puis de cliquer pour y aller. Cela permet ainsi de découvrir plus facilement les fragilités structurelles, les caisses de TNT, ou tout simplement où se cachent les cochons à tuer. Il n'existe que 2 types d'ennemis différents: les cochons classiques, et les boss qui ont une barre de PV conséquente. Ces combats de boss sont similaires aux niveaux classiques mais intègrent des systèmes de ventilateur qui font flotter des plate formes portées par des ballons sur lesquelles reposent de nombreuses caisses. Le gameplay ne change que légèrement, puisqu'il ne s'agira plus de faire écrouler des structures mais de trouver un moyen de faire tomber le contenu des plate formes sur les boss.

L'enchainement des niveaux se fait bien, mais la difficulté n'est pas forcément croissante. On tombera de temps en temps sur des niveaux qu'il faudra recommencer (surtout pour avoir 3 étoiles), mais globalement le niveau général est accessible.

Graphiquement, l'environnement cartoon et lumineux est agréable sans casser des briques. J'aurai aimé plus de détails. On retrouve l'environnement général, la structure, et voilà.
La bande son est similaire aux opus précédents et colle bien à l'univers. Les bruitages sont également ceux que l'on a pu connaitre.



Conclusion:

Rovio n'a pris aucun risque avec ce jeu. Il reprend tous les codes qu'on a connu sur les opus précédents, n'a pas pris l'initiative de mettre en place de nouvelles mécaniques ni même de nouveaux oiseaux / ennemis. Dommage sachant qu'ils avaient su innover avec leur épisode Bad Piggies. Mais difficile de leur reprocher puisque c'est ce qui a fait le succès du jeu: c'est efficace, facile d'accès et amusant. Comptez environ 3 heures pour venir à bout du jeu, mais comme pour l'ensemble des autres épisodes de la licence, on peut compter sur l'éditeur pour ajouter régulièrement de nombreux niveaux, en plus de la compatibilité WMR déjà annoncée à venir. Le jeu est actuellement entièrement en anglais, mais on peut probablement se passer des rares textes affichés. Un bon jeu, sans la moindre surprise, qui peut être sympa pour initier les plus jeunes au monde de la VR.

----------


## ExPanda

Merci pour ton retour  ::): 

Je l'avais vu passer et je m'étais dit que c'était peut-être à tester. Pour avoir un truc comme le tir à l'arc dans The Lab mais en vrai jeu. C'est comparable un peu du coup ?

----------


## Brice2010

> Merci pour ton retour 
> 
> Je l'avais vu passer et je m'étais dit que c'était peut-être à tester. Pour avoir un truc comme le tir à l'arc dans The Lab mais en vrai jeu. C'est comparable un peu du coup ?


A l'utilisation, clairement. La mécanique des tirs est efficace et simple. Le jeu plaira forcément si tu n'es pas gêné par la répétitivité que tu aurais pu rencontrer lors des épisodes sur mobile.

----------

